# Ever take your tiel's temp?



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I took Baby's temp (under her wing) and she was at 115F. I'd be dead if I had that temp...hehe - They're sleeping now but I want to try again with both tommorrow.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Would that be an accurate way to measure?


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> Would that be an accurate way to measure?


I would think so...Under their wing would be almost like under arm, or tongue for humans..


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

when my kids were babies, that's how i took thier temp was under thier arm 

but i think bird temps get taken like most animals -from the but but I'm not sure.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I don't know where the temp gets measured on birds... ?? 
But if it is up there,but I bet you will just carry on doing it under their wing! LOL!!


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

never done it before. Sounds interesting tho. I don't think mine would stay still long enough for that


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I have never tried, Spike would probably run though if I tried.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Earl would probably run aswell  LOL!!!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Taking a birds temperature rectally should never be done it can do more damage then good.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

laurago said:


> Taking a birds temperature rectally should never be done it can do more damage then good.


I agree- it's not a cat, dog or horse...lol so please don't start taking out the KY jelly..under their wing is just fine. Their trunk is the most accurate place.
I took them again for Baby and Ziggy:

Ziggy was at 106.3F
and 
Baby was at 105.9F


Normal temp for them is around 5-10 higher then a humans. Mine didn't even budge..they acctually thought it was a toy. The easiest way to take it it to hold them on your chest- one hand give head scritches and the other hold it under their wing.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

My guys would flip out if i tried!  It's interesting to see your results though.


----------



## kyliesmom07 (Dec 11, 2007)

atvchick95 said:


> -from the butt but I'm not sure.


lol...I won't even take my kids temps there


----------



## october (Jan 10, 2008)

mine wont evenm let me near his wing let alone stick some thing under there


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

laurago said:


> Taking a birds temperature rectally should never be done it can do more damage then good.


Thank you, thank you, thank you......that's another thing less to worry about and save my fingers being shredded even more.


----------

